# Interesting Places in North Ga



## rg4bs (Sep 29, 2010)

I am a new member of this forum and have benefitted greatly for a long time just reading and learning from all the helpful people here before I joined.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. I was wondering if I could ask for some help.  We go to the North Ga Mountains each year for a “BIG” family get together.  We are part of 4 RVs of the core group of old folks that show up each year at track rock campgrounds the second week in Oct.  Almost 30 extended family members have been showing up each year.  The last 2 years we have had a lot more of the young adults starting to show up and each year I try and set up 1 adventure to show them.  We have done the track rock Indian carvings, the swinging bridge over the Toccoa river, Brasstown Bald and others.  I am running out of places to go.  I was thinking of taking them to the Field of the Wood by Murphy, SC  this year but was wondering if there were any places I didn’t know about that would be good for them to see.  Field of the Wood is an amazing place to visit.  I have been there years ago but was hoping to be able to offer more.  Scenic views, unusual places, different things to do is what I am looking for.  I would truly appreciate any info you would be willing to share.

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 29, 2010)

I like to go to Bryson City and go to the gem mines and sift for jewels.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 29, 2010)

What are their ages?
Have you thought abou Talulalh Gorge?
Go to the Gorge Floor, Beautiful 'hike' and  it will tire them out too.


----------



## rg4bs (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  The young adults are in their 20S.  I will check out Bryson City.  They might get a kick out of that.  

Thanks again,

Randy


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 2, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> I like to go to Bryson City and go to the gem mines and sift for jewels.



Bryson City has Deep Creek, awesome place on a hot summer day to rent tubes and tube down the creek..over and over again. Its probably close to 1/2 to 3/4 mile hike back to the top to put in. Fun for all ages. 

Also 30 minutes or so away is Cherokee NC, plenty of stuff to do there.


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Might want to check out the Consolidated Gold Mine tour in Dahlonega.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 8, 2010)

Go to Fort Mountain and hike up to the walls that were built by "the moon eyed people". While there, visit the Chief Vann House and the Red Clay Council Grounds. Or drive up to Great Smokey Mountain National Park and drive the Tail of the Dragon. Have you been to Amicalola Falls or Anna Ruby Falls?  Cloudland Canyon can also be an interesting day trip. If you want to drive up to GSMNP, there is a small heard of elk that hangs around the Oconalufki visitor center, and there are a lot more up near Waynesville in the Cataloochie Valley.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 10, 2010)

Dahlonega had the nations first big gold strike, visit the museum, many cool shops, the Smith House to eat at and the Forest Service had an office right on the square, good place to get a map of all of N Ga showing here huge National Forest areas and WMA's and recreation spots. I would try to check out Cloudland Canyon in NW Ga, Chickamauga Nation Park in NW Ga, Fort Mtn in NW GA, Toccoa Ga with the gorge, ect..


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Oct 10, 2010)

check out the winery's


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> check out the winery's



Correct....... Free buzz on a Sunday morning


----------



## win280 (Oct 12, 2010)

Train ride from Blue ridge to Mccaysville ain't bad.


----------

